# how do i keep from buying the most purple betta i've ever seen!?!



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

so we got a new shipment in of bettas this morning... there are some pretty cool ones. the purple one, to die for. he's not just flat purple. his body is a light lavender and his fins are dark purple with some red iridescent. the other i loved was an orange dalmatian VT. soo pretty. also we have a pink male VT, what!? and just a plain orange male VT. ah! how do i not buy them all!?!?!


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

Grab the purple one and try to resist the others lol


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Send me the Orange Dalmatian ;-)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I think if I saw a truly pink fish I might break my one betta rule. ;-)


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

i know right!!!!! i'm trying to resist.. lol :]


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

I would love a purple betta. Purple's my fave color.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Snag the pink one and the purple one, buy a cheap 5g critter keeper from Petco and BAM you're set! ;D


----------



## firegurl979 (Oct 28, 2011)

you dont  we expect pics


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

i got him as my valentine's day present! :-D

he doesn't stop moving so most of his pictures were a blur. here's the best one!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

aww, I got betta's for my valentines too. Awww theres nothin' betta than a betta! man I am cheesy.:rofl:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

How pretty! What are you going to call him?


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

no idea!!! i'll think of something. i kinda like getting to know their personality a little so it's easier to name them. 

right now he seems like a pretty boy who likes to flaunt his stuff. ha. i sort of thought of naming him Barney. not only because he's purple but because he reminds me of Barney on the best tv show of all time "how i met your mother"


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Buy all the bettas. lol


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

i know right! i want to! and we get more in tomorrow.... i hope we get some dragon plakats. :]


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

chrissylee13 said:


> i got him as my valentine's day present! :-D
> 
> he doesn't stop moving so most of his pictures were a blur. here's the best one!


ive seen a few like that locally overy once in a while. the shop usually has atleast 1 on the barrack system. its not my type of colour, im more into light green and turquise.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

nel3 said:


> ive seen a few like that locally overy once in a while. the shop usually has atleast 1 on the barrack system. its not my type of colour, im more into light green and turquise.


yeah, i'm mostly into the pretty red with other color combos. like my HM. but sometimes certain ones just tug at my heart strings and i see something special in them. 

but i love his fins and colors just the same. he's got a great personality too.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

lol cool thread!


> ah! how do i not buy them all!?!?!


 my answer..."Awe this one looks sick..I'll take him home and you'll never see em again." lol


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

chrissylee13 said:


> yeah, i'm mostly into the pretty red with other color combos. like my HM. but sometimes certain ones just tug at my heart strings and i see something special in them.
> 
> but i love his fins and colors just the same. he's got a great personality too.


its still a very nice colouring for a betta though i guess i got used to seeing those colours locally. at this point im looking different colours. im just missing a CT with similar colour to my green DT. pineapples are a bit harder locally, uncommon but not rare. ive seen 3 CT pineapple, one which i purchased.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

nel3 said:


> its still a very nice colouring for a betta though i guess i got used to seeing those colours locally. at this point im looking different colours. im just missing a CT with similar colour to my green DT. pineapples are a bit harder locally, uncommon but not rare. ive seen 3 CT pineapple, one which i purchased.


wow! i'd love to find one of those! the only CTs i've seen around here are blue and red. i would love to find a CT thats a different color around here! even a pineapple! :-D


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

chrissylee13 said:


> wow! i'd love to find one of those! the only CTs i've seen around here are blue and red. i would love to find a CT thats a different color around here! even a pineapple! :-D


heres mine, he has a bit of a bloaty look in fachion lately. its a bit better but it stilll takes him a day or 2 to get rid of bloat. funny thing was that i saw a ct like him online and was loooking to get him. i just hapened to see one locally and saved a bunch of money though i still put him on IAL 24/7. i do have fin curling issues with CT but its worth it to have a CT like him. it always is somewhere on my mind what happened to the other fish id like to have i didnt purchase ie pineapple ct or green bettta .


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

awww so pretty!!! and yeah, when ever i've taken forever to pick between one or the other i always wonder what happened to him.

but i've finally decided on a name. it may sound strange but i'm naming him Lenard, or Lenny for a nickname. my grandpa (who is 94) is currently in the ER right now and not doing so well... i thought of my grandpa's name for him because he's purple. my grandpa was in WWII and received a purple heart. it's one of the few things that stick in my mind when i think of him, that purple heart i always admired.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

chrissylee13 said:


> awww so pretty!!! and yeah, when ever i've taken forever to pick between one or the other i always wonder what happened to him.
> 
> but i've finally decided on a name. it may sound strange but i'm naming him Lenard, or Lenny for a nickname. my grandpa (who is 94) is currently in the ER right now and not doing so well... i thought of my grandpa's name for him because he's purple. my grandpa was in WWII and received a purple heart. it's one of the few things that stick in my mind when i think of him, that purple heart i always admired.


thats a good name for a betta, like how you plan to honor your grandpa. my grand parents were also in the war but on the civilian side and it wasnt the best experince to live through. they lived in Poland to say the least.

i dont really take too long to chose a betta, i usually have a colour type in mind. the name is harder to come by on impluse purchase.


----------

